# aired up or aired out



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

When you park your car overnight or for a few days, are you guys leaving it aired up or aired out? I have a small leak behind my gauge for my left rear gauge and i'll probably be leaving her parked for three or four days, so it will eventually be aired out in that bag.

Also, it's extremely cold, which was why i was concerned. I don't want to smash the bag and rip it open when it sits for a while.

Thanks for helping the newb out


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

lol! Check my thread I made

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545004-Airing-out-for-two-weeks

I just got back home yesterday and the car is fine. I just through my wooden ramps (that I made for when I was on coils) right under the frame rails and all is well. For only a few days in your case, I think you will be fine aired out. My **** leaks too which is why I didnt want to leave it aired up for the time I was gone as I would get home to a car leaning on one side and I feel like it could have screwed up the ebrake or gears or something.


----------



## lukss (Jan 18, 2012)

do you still drive on it even if you have a leak?


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

I always leave my bags aired up to my ride height when I leave, Never had a problem


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I leave mine with air in the bags too. Not full but enough to tell if it was loosing air. I have no issues leaving the car with air in for weeks.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I store my car when i'm not driving it and i always leave it aired out. It sits for a week or two at a time depending on the weather and what i've got going on. I've never had an issue.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

I air it out all the time. I'll be going away for a week coming up and will do the same then.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

i normally left mine aired out when i leave for school. but this time i left about 35psi all the way around while it gets cold out just incase. never had any problems


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Going on 2 months now completely aired out, outside, in michigan. I'll tell you in 2 months if my CV joints, arms, or bearings are fxcked


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

sub'd for this guy letting me know what's up :laugh:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Going on 2 months now completely aired out, outside, in michigan. I'll tell you in 2 months if my CV joints, arms, or bearings are fxcked


 
good luck lol


----------



## D _REK (Sep 28, 2010)

I leave about 35-40 psi when I put my car away for the winter


----------

